# Meets, rallies, whatever.



## voxol51 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi folks,
As a result of the Stratford meet up I thought I'd start a 'Meet' thread.
Organising a meet / rally is not as daunting as you may think.

Meets/Rallies held at venues without a camping license such as farmers fields, etc, can be very cheap but must be held under a DEFRA Exemption Certificate, which has to be applied for and only allows members to attend.
(EG If the Wild Camping Forum Webmaster held one only Wild Camping forum members could attend.)
ACCEO (Association of Caravan and Camping Exempted Organisations) can offer all kinds of help / details to anyone thinking about applying for an exemption license.

*The easiest meet/rally to organise* is one on a rally field that is owed by a caravan site ( such as Riverside in Stratford) so the meet/rally is covered by the caravan site's own license.

1) If you fancy organising a meet/rally in your area, check with local caravan sites to see if they have a rally field.
Ask if they charge a set price for the field (which can be expensive if only a few units turn up) or if they charge per unit per night.
(Charges per unit per night are far better because you can advertise the price well in advance, rather than wait till the day to see how many turn up and divide the cost between them.)
Also, ask in they have a minimum requirement of attendance and tell them the number you expect.
_When booking we state we expect a maximum of 20 units. This gives sites with large rally fields a chance to rent out the remainder of the field to others._

2) Decide who you want to invite.
From experience gained this weekend we think in future we would initially invite forum members. If initial response seems low, open the invite to all motorhome forums, if response is still low, open it their friends as well.

3) Don't try and pay it all out of your own pocket. Don't be shy, ask those attending to donate something.
_All we paid for at Riverside was a couple of cartons of milk, a jar of coffee, a few teabags, and a couple of packets of biscuits. Everything else was provided by those attending_

4) Some sort of get together on the first day/evening introduces everybody to each other and makes the remainder of the rally easy

5) Keep times flexible - a get-together organised for a set time often starts later or earlier depending on weather, external activities, and how many want to watch coronation street!!

Liz and I attend about 20-30 rallies per year with our own club (suntreckers.org.uk) and various forums, so we are fairly well 'geared up' for it.
If you haven't got a gazebo or other shelter, ask anyone attending if they have one they can bring. 
To save your gas bottle and a stove full of saucepans ask others to bring a kettle of hot water to a coffee morning, etc.

Motorhomers are a friendly bunch with a common interest. Strangers soon become friends, and are happy to 'muck in' and help out.

Lastly, many people go to gatherings such as motorhome shows, etc. If you go with a group its often cheaper than going independantly.
If you are going to a show, see if anybody else is going, and if so, try a group booking. Arranging a meet/rally this way is with the show being the main 'entertainment' makes for an easy meet/rally.


Voxy.


----------



## Admin (Apr 30, 2007)

In another forum that I run (smartmania.co.uk) we have managers for different aspects of the "club". Two managers organise events. The "Smart Mania Sleepover 2007" will take place at Market Rasen race course this June.

I am happy to have commited members take on roles for this forum / club if it will benefit the members.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 30, 2007)

*voxol 51*

Thanks for inviting us , we had a great time .I no we done or own thing ,but every one likes different things .Please keep informed about later events.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 30, 2007)

*Meets*

I now this is a wild camping site, but there is a few people who would like to meet others, and this would be hard in the wild .If any one is going  any were and would like to met others  ,just open  a thread with details and we can take it from there.Going to sort some thing out for end of may.Any one else got any ideas.


----------



## guest (Apr 30, 2007)

*voxy*

great info mate...thanks for that..we had fun in stratford.
would love to organise a meet up...sometime soon...samm


----------



## paulbishop (Apr 30, 2007)

*Just a thought*

This is just a thought

I have been watching from afar for the last three years (and only recently joined) and seen the forum in its three former incarnations and wonder why recently the site is no longer a wild camping site and has become a general motorhome forum like so many others? 
 Why cannot the members that wish to meet other motorhome owners not join one of the many general motorhome sites there are on the net and leave this forum to what it was designed for (wildcamping ie no elec, no genny, no tap water etc)?
It seems that the wildest some of the members have been judging by there photos and diatribe is parking on a stretch of cut grass in Wales!

 I think that some mistake wildcamping for freecamping!


----------



## cas (Apr 30, 2007)

paulbishop said:
			
		

> This is just a thought
> 
> I have been watching from afar for the last three years (and only recently joined) and seen the forum in its three former incarnations and wonder why recently the site is no longer a wild camping site and has become a general motorhome forum like so many others?
> Why cannot the members that wish to meet other motorhome owners not join one of the many general motorhome sites there are on the net and leave this forum to what it was designed for (wildcamping ie no elec, no genny, no tap water etc)?
> ...



I think you will find that a lot of the older members that used to be here to just post locations have left since the site has grown


----------



## guest (Apr 30, 2007)

*admin posted this when the site started*

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=18&postcount=2


----------



## paulbishop (Apr 30, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Samm, It just makes me mad.
> We all have motorhomes & we use them as we like.
> Wilding & Campsites. Not a problem, just enjoy!!!
> If he could see our special spot?????
> that would make him change his mind, but No way!!!




I think the clue is in the tilte


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 30, 2007)

*meets*

Nice one sam and graham. There will  allways be  someone who is not happy,only natural as we are all different.


----------



## roland rat (Apr 30, 2007)

*Oh dear oh dear*



			
				***** said:
			
		

> Well where do I start.
> Ur post is most insultive!!!!
> Yes we camp on sites & by the sea & in car parks!!!
> But what the Hek  we enjoy ourselves.
> ...


You have hit the nail on the head and no doubt your comments will be whole heartedly supported by like minded people Graham,
                                                                 Roland Rat.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Apr 30, 2007)

After 3 years of watching from afar and 14 posts i cannot see any input to any wildcamping
Rob


----------



## rupert (Apr 30, 2007)

*hindquarter park*

being of the hairy kind I would just like to say that I don't mind where I park my backside it can be a car park or a thistley piece of  grass(all the better to scratch my rearend) sand, forest or campsite (good for foraging of food) Home is where you want to be at the time. Long live the bears (or all who bare all).


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 30, 2007)

*Rupert*

Nice one . We went into the woods when we wild camped at bude.Did not see any bears ,mainly dogs,had seven with us ourselfs.


----------



## rupert (Apr 30, 2007)

*Hot Dogs*



			
				GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Nice one . We went into the woods when we wild camped at bude.Did not see any bears ,mainly dogs,had seven with us ourselfs.


I'm glad you like the woods they are my favourite havn't been to bude.  I like dogs but preferely hot in a bun, but honey is sweeter and goes down easier like wine.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 30, 2007)

*Rupert*

I am the same, they were not my dogs just freinds, who we went out with while down there,it was a nice change.


----------



## rupert (Apr 30, 2007)

*Dogs*



			
				GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> I am the same, they were not my dogs just freinds, who we went out with while down there,it was a nice change.


Gary. R U calling ur friends Dogs?????
ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 30, 2007)

*freinds*

No did not  put that  right, you no what i mean.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Apr 30, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Rob, have u any ideas????
> I am going now but any ideas welcome



sorry missed posts been uploading photosfor sister
heres a link for sites
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/re...atlock&by=town
bakewell ok for daytime parking no overnighting,matlock plenty room and last year could overnight ,have stayed overnight at matlock bath but could be busy .Edale again busy but maybe could find somewhere .also a link on ukcampsite for pubs with camping
Rob


----------



## cas (May 1, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Cas, we can all do it(wild) when we want to, but there is a time & a place!
> In this day & age  it is not quite so easy & we do not always want to go wild!



***** I was not passing judgment on were or how you camp, just saying that as the site has changed so have its members, and how they use the forum.  I do not always wild camp, infact as a lone female I am doing less and less myself, there may be a lot more information and general chat now but there is also bickering and people getting all defencive (not spelt right I no) at the slightest comment


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

cas said:
			
		

> ***** I was not passing judgment on were or how you camp, just saying that as the site has changed so have its members, and how they use the forum.  I do not always wild camp, infact as a lone female I am doing less and less myself, there may be a lot more information and general chat now but there is also bickering and people getting all defencive (not spelt right I no) at the slightest comment


cas you are welcome to meet up with us the last bank hol in may,do you fancy it...samm


----------



## Trevor (May 1, 2007)

cas said:
			
		

> ***** I was not passing judgment on were or how you camp, just saying that as the site has changed so have its members, and how they use the forum.  I do not always wild camp, infact as a lone female I am doing less and less myself, there may be a lot more information and general chat now but there is also bickering and people getting all defencive (not spelt right I no) at the slightest comment


I agree with you Cas as lone female you can not be to carefull there are nasty people out there and even if you do not wild it as much these days who in there right mind can blame you at least you have the option wild or not wild.
I myself like wild best but if i am away from home for a good while and can not find a good place to bathe i will find a campsite with a shower there is no shame in that.
Best of luck regards Trevor.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (May 1, 2007)

*cas*

You are very welcome to come along and met us ,as sam has suggested.If you like you can see photos of us and our families enjoying are selfs, in the photo section. Most of us use a campsite now and then and wild  when possible ,you have to now adays in some areas ,we are not all lucky enough to live were we can wild camp all the time.Were ever you look at a group of people they will always be some one moaning ,seems to be a common thing now adays.You enjoy yorself,what ever you choose.


----------



## hillwalker (May 1, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Well where do I start.
> Ur post is most insultive!!!!
> Yes we camp on sites & by the sea & in car parks!!!
> But what the Hek  we enjoy ourselves.
> ...


well said graham, does'nt matter were we go just enjoy it


----------



## Crackpot (May 1, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Well where do I start.
> Ur post is most insultive!!!!
> Yes we camp on sites & by the sea & in car parks!!!
> But what the Hek  we enjoy ourselves.
> ...




Sorry but I'm with Paul on this matter and the likes of people like the above are putting me speedily off this site. 
The title of this site is Wildcamping, maybe it should be renamed, carpet slippers and table lamps?

And 'insultive' ?  Oh please, Isnt there a spellchecker somewhere?. And this bloke drives a lorry? god help us all.


----------



## monkeynut (May 1, 2007)

Everyone  to his  own I  say . I know  the  kind of places  i  like  to camp  (most  where  you  would  struggle to get a Motorhome
If  folk  want  to  camp  on  carparks in towns fair play to them, but not  me 
its  where  you  want  to  be that  counts, we shouldent be judgmental.
As  for  campsites  I use  them sometimes (cheep ones) if  necessary when  meeting  me  mates  (some  have  tents) 
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=1404
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=1427


----------



## Deleted member 919 (May 1, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Sam, Gary, Rob & Monkeynut.
> We have talked about the bank hol meet.
> Think we need somewhere nice so we can park for the duration if we like.
> Matlock is only a car park.
> ...


Carrog seems fine 2 me graham
Rob


----------



## roland rat (May 1, 2007)

*Lorry drivers*

Crackpot is hiding behind his computer he should get a life, sad B-----d, I wander what his occupation is? I for one am proud to be a Tanker driver.
                                          Roland Rat


----------



## Crackpot (May 1, 2007)

OOh look the kiddies are out to play!, I must have touched a nerve ?

But thanks for the concern, I have a fine life. Im a professional musician.


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

roland rat said:
			
		

> Crackpot is hiding behind his computer he should get a life, sad B-----d, I wander what his occupation is? I for one am proud to be a Tanker driver.
> Roland Rat


hgv drivers run in my family...........well said mate x


----------



## Deleted member 919 (May 1, 2007)

roland rat said:
			
		

> Crackpot is hiding behind his computer he should get a life, sad B-----d, I wander what his occupation is? I for one am proud to be a Tanker driver.
> Roland Rat


So you should be  Roland

I had a few comments on another site for exceeding speed limit by 4 mph but in 40 years driving i have a near perfect record ( never had an insurance claim)and have covered more miles on cafe car parks than some of the so called perfect drivers
Rob


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

Crackpot said:
			
		

> OOh look the kiddies are out to play!, I must have touched a nerve ?
> 
> But thanks for the concern, I have a fine life. Im a professional musician.


blow your own trumpet do you...HA HA HA HA  HE HE HE HE     
hey i could give my day job up at this rate......oh im soooo funny....NOT!!


----------



## Crackpot (May 1, 2007)

No funnily enough, but working  2 hours, 2 nights a week sure beats getting up in the morning and causing all those terrible accidents


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Sam, Gary, Rob & Monkeynut.
> We have talked about the bank hol meet.
> Think we need somewhere nice so we can park for the duration if we like.
> Matlock is only a car park.
> ...


carrog prob a bit too far for gary......autoroute says 3 hours...is it too mauch gaz


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (May 1, 2007)

*******

Yeah just looked at map, might be late arrival but ok with us.


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

Crackpot said:
			
		

> No funnily enough, but working  2 hours, 2 nights a week sure beats getting up in the morning and causing all those terrible accidents


clean driving record mate......hgv1 & pcv.....what licence do you hold....?
been all over europe with the coach....free holidays hmmmm lovely..
but now i look after people with disabilities after driving them to a centre....very rewarding dont you think...????
is that all the punters can stand....2 hours....oh ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> carrog prob a bit too far for gary......autoroute says 3 hours...is it too mauch gaz


what about stratford rally field?
was a great spot but depends if they have room..


----------



## cas (May 1, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> cas you are welcome to meet up with us the last bank hol in may,do you fancy it...samm



Thanks for the offer sam im going to Kendal then heading up to Scotland got the week off


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

cas said:
			
		

> Thanks for the offer sam im going to Kendal then heading up to Scotland got the week off


very nice cas....maybe again eh?
would be good fun yes...samm x


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

well that bloke has been really winding every1 up......iv bit my lip until tonight....you lot are my mates.....i wont have it....


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (May 1, 2007)

*sam and ******

If we can not sort anything else out i will come up,would stay longer but have hospital tuesday morning. Do not want to miss this meeting what ever.Just been looking at carsington resivoir near matlock.


----------



## rupert (May 1, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> If we can not sort anything else out i will come up,would stay longer but have hospital tuesday morning. Do not want to miss this meeting what ever.Just been looking at carsington resivoir near matlock.


No overnighting there. U would need a site.
***** mentioned Leek yesterday.
It is only a few miles away


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> If we can not sort anything else out i will come up,would stay longer but have hospital tuesday morning. Do not want to miss this meeting what ever.Just been looking at carsington resivoir near matlock.


iv phoned them gaz...full both bank hols..there was a message on the phone...iv emailed them as never said if ralley field was free...waiting for reply mate x


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> No overnighting there. U would need a site.
> ***** mentioned Leek yesterday.
> It is only a few miles away


sounds good rupert.....you joining us too?


----------



## roland rat (May 1, 2007)

*The Music Man*



			
				rebbyvid said:
			
		

> So you should be  Roland
> 
> I had a few comments on another site for exceeding speed limit by 4 mph but in 40 years driving i have a near perfect record ( never had an insurance claim)and have covered more miles on cafe car parks than some of the so called perfect drivers
> Rob


Hi Rob,
         just eleven more months to retirement then I can hit the open road without having to return back home for work. I have spent all my life on the road and being called by someone because I am a driver hits a raw nerve. I agree with what you said about car parks.
                                                       Roland.


----------



## rupert (May 1, 2007)

*Matbe*




			
				sammclouis said:
			
		

> sounds good rupert.....you joining us too?


U never know!!!!


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (May 1, 2007)

*rupert*

Do you no some were at leek, or would it have to be a site.


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Do you no some were at leek, or would it have to be a site.


im looking now....cant find anything concrete...we need to make a decision soon so we can put the thread up...best thing is to not be too fussy...somewhere beth would enjoy too....mind you i think she loved the weekend eh....but somewhere that suits most..i am thinking carrog is a good place...i was worried about you though gaz.......i feel sorry 4 you doing most of the driving....samm x


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (May 1, 2007)

*******

That sounds ok ,what do those intreted think on cs one near leek.


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> That sounds ok ,what do those intreted think on cs one near leek.


only 5 vans or not graham also im not a member of the camping & caravanning club...would i have to join?


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

*another idea*

http://www.cottonarms.co.uk/


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (May 1, 2007)

*Sam And Garth*

Shall we say carrog then ,sam they will always be someone who is far away , is me this time dont worry.See what kate  can do ,if not just be a late arrival.


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Shall we say carrog then ,sam they will always be someone who is far away , is me this time dont worry.See what kate  can do ,if not just be a late arrival.


as long as your sure.....will you DEFINATELY come????
promise you will....


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> I am not pushing Carrog, but it is the easiest & do not anticipate a problem booking.
> Think the rally field is either £5 or £5.50 per unit/ night


ok shall we leave it up to you to book or do you need a hand???
tell them to expect between 5 'n' 10 m/h's?? what do you think...samm x


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (May 1, 2007)

*rally*

Have we a rough idea who is coming ,make it easy for graham if he is ging to sort it out.


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Have we a rough idea who is coming ,make it easy for graham if he is ging to sort it out.


well i would take voxys advice ....he's the man for rallys..read his last post as some good advice there...but we dont want it too formal eh...just get a few coming to enjoy each others company yeah...samm x


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (May 1, 2007)

*sam and graham*

Yes it depends on how  and what graham needs to book it.Graham have you got to pay so much for the feild.Do they need to no how many coming ,dont want to lose money, especially if some one drops out.


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Samm & Folks.
> I have just telephoned David Blair (the Carrog site owner) & he has availability in the Rally field.
> WE would be sharing the field with another Rally (The Wirral Squirels)
> £5 per unit per night.
> ...


go for it.....i will split money deposit with you yeah....i can send ye a cheque..no probs....book it for mate  
oh our own rally...yeeeee haaaaaa


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

graham put thread up see how many put their names up.....put all details down....e.g steam train ,llangollen,pub,price.......you know usual stuff & see how much interest we get...samm x


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (May 1, 2007)

*graham*

Go for it ,. what do you want to do over deposit.Sam beth is asking when and were we are going .We are all looking forward to this.We called call it the WILD HAPPY BUNCH.


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Go for it ,. what do you want to do over deposit.Sam beth is asking when and were we are going .We are all looking forward to this.We called call it the WILD HAPPY BUNCH.


ha ha ha ha ha tell beth i will have millie my dog too...... 
the wild happy bunch..........mint mate... ha ha ha


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Gary, See www.stationcampsite.com


great rally field....pub up the road....tidy


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (May 1, 2007)

*Graham*

Yes it looks very nice ,it did from your photos .See me old mate thomas there,mates be taking mickey when i tell them were it is.Ilike to see the old steam engines there are work of art. still the best engines about.


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> The dates are Fri 25th may to & inc Sun night 27th May
> Once we book it will cost us a minimum of 5 vans even if only 3 turn up.
> So do we book?


book mate as its still cheap x
see thread


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (May 1, 2007)

*******

So if three turn up , thats 25 pounds for weekend  yes .I am happy with that.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (May 1, 2007)

*sam*

Your to quick on the key board, i need some practise.


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> So if three turn up , thats 25 pounds for weekend  yes .I am happy with that.


me too  well good


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Your to quick on the key board, i need some practise.


hey im on the wine too........ivn got a HUGE glass of red  
its supposed to slow your reactions


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (May 1, 2007)

*sam*

Can you read my mind , you have done a thread before i know it.


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

*i CAN read your mind gary*



			
				GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Can you read my mind , you have done a thread before i know it.


good eh......


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (May 1, 2007)

*sam*

I must be have then, i think i must be slow might be the stellas .Thought i would have a few , have day of tomorrow starting on fence ,if weather as good as today.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (May 1, 2007)

put us down as well graham
not been on much as jaines got myflu and needs me to wait on her  
Rob


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

rebbyvid said:
			
		

> put us down as well graham
> not been on much as jaines got myflu and needs me to wait on her
> Rob


excellent rob...............love to meet you all again.....top man


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (May 1, 2007)

*graham and sam*

Do you want me to bring a small gazebo (2.7) square with couple of sides ,just a bit of shelter if we sit out at night, especially if a couple more come.


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Do you want me to bring a small gazebo (2.7) square with couple of sides ,just a bit of shelter if we sit out at night, especially if a couple more come.


yes yes yes...well done mate... 
i will bring the biscuits.....& we could all bring some nibbles for the fri night yeah xxxx


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

rebbyvid said:
			
		

> put us down as well graham
> not been on much as jaines got myflu and needs me to wait on her
> Rob


tell jaine i said i bet your man flu was ten times worse........haha ha ha she'll get my drift... 
hope she's ok as i know when a woman has it....well its bad  
glad to hear you are gonna join us....wicked


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (May 1, 2007)

*sam*

OK i will bring it,Cate and beth just had there fix of ER on telly, finished now  horah  !!! of to bed catch you later. good night.  xxx    GOOD NIGHT ALL


----------



## voxol51 (May 2, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Me too Samm.
> Clean Licence and has been for over 20 years!
> I do about 150,000 miles a year




I've had a clean licence ever since Liz put it thru a 40 degree wash in the back pocket of my uniform trousers....... still got my taylor barnard tie!!

Voxy


----------



## guest (May 2, 2007)

voxol51 said:
			
		

> I've had a clean licence ever since Liz put it thru a 40 degree wash in the back pocket of my uniform trousers....... still got my taylor barnard tie!!
> 
> Voxy


ha ha ha nice 1 voxy


----------

